# Lexicon PCM Native stopped working - ZERO tech support for TEN DAYS



## Frederick Russ (Feb 28, 2020)

Has anyone else experienced this from them? (Mods, please move this to the appropriate forum if necessary).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 28, 2020)

Hey Frederick, can't you just call Lexicon?

They're not a mom and pop operation, they're part of Harman, a big conglomerate that includes JBL, Bang & Olufsen, and several other big companes. If you can't get through to them, call Harman!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks Nick - I'll try that


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 1, 2020)

Frederick Russ said:


> Thanks Nick - I'll try that


any luck trying to regain access to the email?


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 3, 2020)

Frederick Russ said:


> Has anyone else experienced this from them? (Mods, please move this to the appropriate forum if necessary).


Ugh. You couldn't have been more clear in the email, there should have been a response. I'm commenting becauae that's the Reverb I invested in a few months back.


----------



## lumcas (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi Frederick, can you please expand on what is the problem? AFAIK PCM Reverb bundle still doesn't support iLok cloud nor a machine authorization, so you have to have you iLok asset on a physical iLok key. If that's the case it should work on any computer and any hard drive failure has no impact on whether it works or not. So I'm wondering how exactly did it stop working then? Also which "library" are you talking about in your email? Do you mean that PCM Bundle? Can you see your license on your iLok key? You can download any installer directly from their website, don't need any account just for that. Sorry for the trouble and I hope they'll get you up and running asap, the lack of any Lexicon/Harman support for such a long period of time is simply inexcusable.


----------

